# Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for sale



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

post and where you are from. Do you know "The Caboodlestoppers"?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

I googled them and the site is definitely striking!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

...i'm also lost. onder:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

I'm hoping she will know what I am talking about! If not, I will explain :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

:scratch: :laugh:


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

LOL.... Yes, I know them.

They used to be our neighbors and we waded in the creek next to their house. That was way before their show business or however you would say it. They gave me my first puppy... and one of their daughters and I were friends.

I've never seen their show and to be honest I had to think about it before I knew what you were talking about. It has been years since I talked any of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

HeHe...glad things make sense and we aren't crazy... :crazy: :laugh:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for*

Wow! You knew them better than I thought you would. They have come to our county fair many times. At one time my son and his friend used to call and chat with one of their sons during the year when they were not here. Since we are at the fairgrounds all day for the week of the fair with our goats, we sit and watch their show often and have chatted with them a few times. The dad's (don't know his name) mother lives locally and they eat dinner out at her house on the lake every night when they are here (which they love since they are on the road so much). They are very friendly and their show is really cute for kids. In their show the mom always talks about being from Cabool, Missouri, so that popped out at me right away in your post!


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Old Style-I couldn't help but ask after seeing your for *

Okay, I can see why you thought of them now! LOL They are Jim & Lori Herrington
If you talk to anyone from Cabool or Houston, they will probably know them as well and most likely better than me. They are not shy and get around a lot. ;-) It was so many years ago I last talked to any of them... If it gives you any idea the last time I played with their daughter was building a fort out of chairs in the church gym... ha!


----------

